# Manor Hall gloss replacement?



## justPainting (Aug 1, 2010)

So since PPG decided to change everything up they discontinued my go-to int door & trim paint. 52-110 was their int/ext gloss fast-dry acrylic latex. My rep is recommending Perma-crete as a replacement. Is this a higher-end quality like MH? I'd like to stay in the higher end wb paint.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

I used Pitt Tech a lot, and liked its drying capabilities. You need to wait a LONG time before you can tape it though

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

justPainting said:


> So since PPG decided to change everything up they discontinued my go-to int door & trim paint. 52-110 was their int/ext gloss fast-dry acrylic latex. My rep is recommending Perma-crete as a replacement. Is this a higher-end quality like MH? I'd like to stay in the higher end wb paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W309 gloss (latex) or advance high gloss (WB alkyd)


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I never used that Manor Hall Gloss, mainly because I like to talk people into a satin or semi (at most) for trim.

Now Pitt-Tech makes for a good trim paint, but it takes some time to cure. Repaint time is good, but cure time is bad. It's hard as nails after 30 days, but that won't help you on something like kitchen cabs.

Breakthrough has excellent dry and "blocking" time, but it has no leveling and drags like a mofo.

I use PPG almost exclusively, but they in no way, shape, or form have a good paint for residential millwork. They are way behind the curve on a good trim paint. A few years ago, I tried Manor Hall acrylic-alkyd and it was a disaster. I don't even know if they make it anymore, but it was trying to be Advance or Pro-Classic, except worse.

I suspect that PPG does not take the residential market very seriously. I can't imagine why a company with that global reach completely ignores the fact that painters need a good paint for millwork.

6-Line semigloss enamel is the best they've got to fit that bill, and it doesn't cover worth a damn. I suppose they've got bigger fish to fry than worrying about grandma's trim.


----------



## justPainting (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, I guess I can always hit Lowe's.. . I'm not sure what I'm going to use seriously. I'll spray since it's 6" trim and about 1700 linear ft. And I need it done in 1 day of prep, 1 day to paint. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

PPG has a WB alkyd hybrid. Its not my fav though.

For the love of God, dont get anything from Lowes.

Maybe you should just try the permacrete out, and see how it goes. Or use breakthrough. Thats what it was designed for. Im not to crazy about it now though.


----------



## justPainting (Aug 1, 2010)

Woodco said:


> PPG has a WB alkyd hybrid. Its not my fav though.
> 
> For the love of God, dont get anything from Lowes.
> 
> Maybe you should just try the permacrete out, and see how it goes. Or use breakthrough. Thats what it was designed for. Im not to crazy about it now though.


Yea, I was joking about the Lowe's. I was just reading about Advantage 900 from PPG. I've never tried it but it is another fast dry latex. Anyone ever use it ? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Honestly, why a high gloss on trims. Eww. Satin or semi is the norm..Lots of good latex enamels out there. Cabinet coat, breakthrough, Cornado makes a hybrid one too that I'd like to try. If your spraying and have limited time, I think most of these are a 3-4hr recoat.. If really short on time, The BM Aura (although a little pricey) is a 1hr recoat time I believe..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Honestly, why a high gloss on trims. Eww. Satin or semi is the norm..Lots of good latex enamels out there. Cabinet coat, breakthrough, Cornado makes a hybrid one too that I'd like to try. If your spraying and have limited time, I think most of these are a 3-4hr recoat.. If really short on time, The BM Aura (although a little pricey) is a 1hr recoat time I believe..


The Coronado one is really nice for the price, very similar feel to advance.


----------



## justPainting (Aug 1, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> The Coronado one is really nice for the price, very similar feel to advance.


The Coronado Super Kote 5000 and the Advantage 900 both have a recoat time of 4hrs in Semi-gloss. My price on the Advantage is $45/gal vs $37/gal(street price) of the Coronado. Still undecided as I haven't used either, but I've always stuck with PPG.. any thoughts? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

justPainting said:


> The Coronado Super Kote 5000 and the Advantage 900 both have a recoat time of 4hrs in Semi-gloss. My price on the Advantage is $45/gal vs $37/gal(street price) of the Coronado. Still undecided as I haven't used either, but I've always stuck with PPG.. *any thoughts? *
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk



I need to raise the price of my sk5000! off the shelf 35 and my regular contractor pricing was $28/gal and yes I would say its pretty good at that price point.



Just so were talking about the same one (there is regular sk5000 and the trim paint):
https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us...nado-super-kote-5000-waterborne-acrylic-alkyd


Otherwise I prefer cabinetcoat with a splash of extender. CC definitely has superior coverage and hardens up faster.


----------



## justPainting (Aug 1, 2010)

UPDATE: 
So I tried PPG Advantage 900... Not impressed. It's a Styrene Acrylic, supposed to be a replacement for the old MH trim paint. Goes on super thin, covers ok, but sheen is pretty dull even on the gloss sheen. It is supposed to dry fast, but I guess that means hours... Sticks really well, even over oil based. I think I'll be trying something else next time, especially for the price $50/g +/-. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

